# Leak In The Underbelly Area



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

The family and I spent Thanksgiving week in the 07 26RS on a hunting/camping trip. Two nights the temperature got down to roughly 28 degrees. A day or so, after these cold nights, my wife started complaining of a fowl smell from inside the camper. After, cleaning and scrubbing almost everthing inside the camper the smell was still present. I had a bad feeling that the smell may have been coming from the black tank area. After packing everything up and starting our journey back home, a mile down the road I stopped to give everything the once over(just something I do--recheck) and I noticed water running from out of the underbelly cover at the front of the trailer(from the stopping action). I had emptied the holding tanks before leaving except for several gallons of water in the black tank. I bent down closer to the water running out and immediately I smelled sewage--black tank area leak confirmed.







I have pondered attacking the leak myself but the more I think about it, I will check to see if warranty will cover the leak.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, I for sure would be knocking on the dealerships door. For the next year the problems that your rig may have is the dealerships problem excluding small stuff. I would clasify that one as a big one!

I would ask them to remove the entire underbelly and have them clean it . That would include inside the frame rails too...

Remember you bought a brand new trailer.. Its under warranty. You paid for that as part of the purchase price.

Carey


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, yes. If it's under warranty let the dealer fix it and Keystone pay for it. You need to get it documented in case something else comes up because of it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would call the call ASAP and have them repair it 
The warranty should take care of it all plus you'll have a paper trail in case anything like that happens again

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am a mister fix it and would think real hard before I took the trailer back for any repairs but I don't think I would have to think too hard on this one. I have no desire to fix a black tank leak so it would be back to the dealer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yuck!







That does not sound like fun, at all!
I would definitely go the dealer route on this one if possible, but I am not convinced it will be a warranty item (sorry!). Warranties are to fix manufacturing and product defects, not abuse or neglect. If the problem turns out to be caused by the freeze, neither Keystone or the dealer is going to see that as their problem.

Just off the cuff, if it is freeze related, I would guess that the gate valve cracked. The tank itself is pretty flexible, and should have easily withstood the temperature and the duration of the freeze you mentioned. Downstream of the valve, unless the pipe was full (which it wouldn't be), there is plenty of room for expansion. If, on the other hand, some water got into the guides for the valve and froze, I can see that cracking the plastic.

In any case, I hope it all works out for you. Please keep us posted.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## klash (Sep 4, 2006)

SouthLa26RS said:


> The family and I spent Thanksgiving week in the 07 26RS on a hunting/camping trip. Two nights the temperature got down to roughly 28 degrees. A day or so, after these cold nights, my wife started complaining of a fowl smell from inside the camper. After, cleaning and scrubbing almost everthing inside the camper the smell was still present. I had a bad feeling that the smell may have been coming from the black tank area. After packing everything up and starting our journey back home, a mile down the road I stopped to give everything the once over(just something I do--recheck) and I noticed water running from out of the underbelly cover at the front of the trailer(from the stopping action). I had emptied the holding tanks before leaving except for several gallons of water in the black tank. I bent down closer to the water running out and immediately I smelled sewage--black tank area leak confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Please go to TT's and Fifth Wheel Problems, page 11 and my entry Black Tank, Serious Leaking Problem of 5th September, 2006.

Your problem might be similar to the one I had, especially if you filled your tank right up into the toilet.

Regards,
Bernie and Heather Klashinsky


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Could it be the seal between the toilet and the black tank?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dealer fix and do not mention how cold it was as he might try to blame it on a freeze.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ditto on John's reply- mentioning the cold will give them an "out"....


----------

